# Singer, Cocirio e Furlani (+ Cerchione e d’Avanzo?) nel nuovo CDA Milan.



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.

Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.



"Non serve vincere a tutti i costi."


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.


Peccato, speravo scegliessero me, @diavoloINme e @Trumpusconi


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.


Sul sito del Milan c'è la conferma, sono nell'organigramma. Non mi pare ci fosse Singer tempo fa

*Board of Directors*
Paolo Scaroni (Chairman), Ivan Gazidis (Chief Executive Officer), Marco Patuano, Alfredo Craca, Giorgio Furlani, Stefano Cocirio, Salvatore Cerchione, Massimo Ferrari, Gordon Singer

*Board of Auditors*
Franco Carlo Papa (Chairman); Cesare Ciccolini, Alberto Dello Strologo, Luca Sala (Deputy Auditor), Alessandro Ceriani (Deputy Auditor)


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.



Bella questa cessione della proprietà col venditore che rimane ancora sulla poltrona. Mi aspetto anche Berlusconi rimanga presidente e Gazidis nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bella questa cessione della proprietà col venditore che rimane ancora sulla poltrona. Mi aspetto anche Berlusconi rimanga presidente e Gazidis nel suo ruolo.


Non vedo nulla di strano, non ha venduto tutto il Milan ma il 70%, con il 30% decidi. Se te vendi solo il 70% della tua azienda, ti tieni il 30% che ti da la possibilità di decidere come socio di minoranza, te non rimarresti nel CDA per vedere se la tua azienda di cui te sei socio operi bene e poter decidere secondo i tuoi poteri da socio di minoranza?

Vedete cose strane in tutte le cose. Sarebbe strano se avesse venduto il 100% ma ha ceduto solo il 70% del Milan. Elliot è ancora nel Milan con un 30%.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Visto ora il Board of Directors.

Cioè, non è cambiato NIENTE.

Continuano ad essere presenti strani personaggi che risalgono ai tempi dei tombini.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto ora il Board of Directors.
> 
> Cioè, non è cambiato NIENTE.
> 
> ...


Raga, Elliot non è uscito dal Milan, è solo diventato socio di minoranza, vi aspettavate che non ci fosse nel CDA? In quanto socio con il 30% che da lui potere decisionale Elliot è scontato sia presente nel CDA.


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.


A nessuno è venuto l'ottimistico presentimento che i Singer, una volta conosciuto il progetto di Redbird, non abbiano voluto mollare la baracca perchè è talmente ambizioso e ci porterà talmente in alto che mantenerne il parziale controllo farà fare loro big-big money? Tutti rassegnati alla figura dei freddi finanziatori che vedono la riscossione di interessi come mission in questo affare?


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Raga, Elliot non è uscito dal Milan, è solo diventato socio di minoranza, vi aspettavate che non ci fosse nel CDA? In quanto socio con il 30% che da lui potere decisionale Elliot è scontato sia presente nel CDA.



Sai qual'è la paura? Che Elliott non sia mai nemmeno ENTRATO veramente nel Milan.

A me 'sto coso di RedBird sembra l'ennesima scatola cinese con tanto di fondi di copertura e millemila collegamenti pseudo-finanziari imperscrutabili.

Quando vedo che sostanzialmente cambia poco a livello decisionale e le facce rimangono suppergiù le stesse, il dubbio è automatico. Io continuo ad aspettare una vera cessione, dove cambia tutto, tranne la squadra e Maldini.

Chiamami pure complottista, te ne dò facoltà.


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto ora il Board of Directors.
> 
> Cioè, non è cambiato NIENTE.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma in che senso? Il board sul sito del Milan è quello attuale, non quello che verrà. Se Elliott rimane al 30% avrà suoi uomini nel CdA, mi sembra ovvio.
Come faceva notare l'amico rossonero se il "rabbino" non scappa col malloppo può essere che creda nel progetto?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è la paura? Che Elliott non sia mai nemmeno ENTRATO veramente nel Milan.
> 
> A me 'sto coso di RedBird sembra l'ennesima scatola cinese con tanto di fondi di copertura e millemila collegamenti pseudo-finanziari imperscrutabili.
> 
> ...


Gli alieni già che ci siamo, no? XD
A giorni parleranno con Paolo, che andrà avanti com'è ovvio e si continuerà come prima. L'errore è stato, per alcuni, illudersi che Investcorp fosse l'emiro dei sogni e di riflesso si è demonizzato Redbird perché sono altri americani finanzieri di NY.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è la paura? Che Elliott non sia mai nemmeno ENTRATO veramente nel Milan.
> 
> A me 'sto coso di RedBird sembra l'ennesima scatola cinese con tanto di fondi di copertura e millemila collegamenti pseudo-finanziari imperscrutabili.
> 
> ...


Operazione lavatrice 2.0. Purtroppo dei dubbi ci sono.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Milan c'è la conferma, sono nell'organigramma. Non mi pare ci fosse Singer tempo fa
> 
> *Board of Directors*
> Paolo Scaroni (Chairman), Ivan Gazidis (Chief Executive Officer), Marco Patuano, Alfredo Craca, Giorgio Furlani, Stefano Cocirio, Salvatore Cerchione, Massimo Ferrari, Gordon Singer
> ...


Il mese scorso quasi mi mangiavano quando scrissi che Cerchione era ancora tra di noi,i ben informati mi ripresero dicendo che lui e D'Avanzo fossero ormai fuori....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A nessuno è venuto l'ottimistico presentimento che i Singer, una volta conosciuto il progetto di Redbird, non abbiano voluto mollare la baracca perchè è talmente ambizioso e ci porterà talmente in alto che mantenerne il parziale controllo farà fare loro big-big money? Tutti rassegnati alla figura dei freddi finanziatori che vedono la riscossione di interessi come mission in questo affare?


ma alla fine pure senza progetto mega ambizioso di redbird ad elliott conveniva rimare, il valore del milan può solo aumentare, manca lo stadio, manca un eventuale quotazione in borsa, probabilmente si fare una super lega, la serie A se i tanti nuovi fondi/imprenditorii americani decidono di lavorare in sinergia potrebbe arrivare non dico ai livelli di premiere ma quasi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A nessuno è venuto l'ottimistico presentimento che i Singer, una volta conosciuto il progetto di Redbird, non abbiano voluto mollare la baracca perchè è talmente ambizioso e ci porterà talmente in alto che mantenerne il parziale controllo farà fare loro big-big money? Tutti rassegnati alla figura dei freddi finanziatori che vedono la riscossione di interessi come mission in questo affare?


Io penso più che vogliano capitalizzare al massimo il discorso stadio. Al resto e al super progetto non credo


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Gli alieni già che ci siamo, no? XD



C'è poco da prendere in giro, amico, non mi sembra che le vicende societarie dell'AC Milan 1899 negli ultimi anni ci diano modo di gonfiare il petto per limpidezza.

Io non vedo sempre marcio, anzi in realtà sono piuttosto ottimista di natura, ma certe situazioni non mi trasmettono serenità.


----------



## ventu84090 (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto ora il Board of Directors.
> 
> Cioè, non è cambiato NIENTE.
> 
> ...



Quello che vedi è il board attuale...quello futuro ancora non si può sapere...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da prendere in giro, amico, non mi sembra che le vicende societarie dell'AC Milan 1899 negli ultimi anni ci diano modo di gonfiare il petto per limpidezza.
> 
> Io non vedo sempre marcio, anzi in realtà sono piuttosto ottimista di natura, ma certe situazioni non mi trasmettono serenità.


Nei momenti tristi guarda Ibra che incita la folla contro Calhanoglu, può aiutare


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è la paura? Che Elliott non sia mai nemmeno ENTRATO veramente nel Milan.
> 
> A me 'sto coso di RedBird sembra l'ennesima scatola cinese con tanto di fondi di copertura e millemila collegamenti pseudo-finanziari imperscrutabili.
> 
> ...


Siamo di Berlusconi, pensa come sta rosicando che non può farsi bello per averci fatto vincere lo scudetto e invece deve festeggiare la promozione del Monza in A. Perché per uno come lui che deve essere sempre l'artefice delle vittorie, il fatto di non poter aver padroneggiato nei festeggiamenti con il suo egocentrismo è una cosa molto brutta. 

Il mercato lo fa Galliani che dice a Maldini chi prendere


----------



## Swaitak (31 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il mese scorso quasi mi mangiavano quando scrissi che Cerchione era ancora tra di noi,i ben informati mi ripresero dicendo che lui e D'Avanzo fossero ormai fuori....


Si anche io ricordavo che solo d'avanzo si fosse dimesso, era il periodo in cui uscì quella voce che loro fossero i veri proprietari


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Maggio 2022)

Il cerchione è ancora tra noi!!!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da prendere in giro, amico, non mi sembra che le vicende societarie dell'AC Milan 1899 negli ultimi anni ci diano modo di gonfiare il petto per limpidezza.
> 
> Io non vedo sempre marcio, anzi in realtà sono piuttosto ottimista di natura, ma certe situazioni non mi trasmettono serenità.


tutto puo essere, pero per definizione il prestanome è un povero cristo che per 2 soldi si presta al giochetto, un conto è mister bee (che strano nome proprio la B di berlusconi  ) semi-sconosciuto che forse aveva la mamma ricca in australia, un conto è lo sconosciuto yogurt Li che forse aveva le miniere da qualche parte non si sa dove, un conto sono elliott prima e redbird ora, che sai chi sono, hanno un nome, una via di casa e sai cosa fanno "per campare". Non credo che elliott o redbirdsi prestino a fare i prestanome per far rientrare i soldi di b dai paradisi fiscali, poi se vengono beccati che figura ci fanno? chi viene ad investire i soldi nel tuo fondo se ti metti a fare il ladro di polli?


----------



## sion (31 Maggio 2022)

Ma complottisti come li leggo qui, mai da nessuna parte. Anche ora, dopo uno scudetto dopo 11 anni, vedere sempre e solo fantasmi.. O forse vi piace solo parlare parlare e parlare


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è la paura? Che Elliott non sia mai nemmeno ENTRATO veramente nel Milan.
> 
> A me 'sto coso di RedBird sembra l'ennesima scatola cinese con tanto di fondi di copertura e millemila collegamenti pseudo-finanziari imperscrutabili.
> 
> ...


Significa aver preparato la "mossa" molti anni addietro, coinvolgendo tutte persone ben note e la cui storia é disponibile per chiunque voglia informarsi (senza neanche tanta fatica come lo era per il minatore di fosfato). Tutte queste persone si sono fatti manipolare e soggiogare da un nano che ha ormai il carisma di un uovo sodo e che sarebbe il volto perfetto del film "La maschera di Cera" (genere tragicomico ovviamente).

No dai, non sta in piedi logicmente questa versione, ma sono certo che lo sai anche tu...


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Scusa ma in che senso? Il board sul sito del Milan è quello attuale, non quello che verrà. Se Elliott rimane al 30% avrà suoi uomini nel CdA, mi sembra ovvio.
> Come faceva notare l'amico rossonero se il "rabbino" non scappa col malloppo può essere che creda nel progetto?





alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Gli alieni già che ci siamo, no? XD
> A giorni parleranno con Paolo, che andrà avanti com'è ovvio e si continuerà come prima. L'errore è stato, per alcuni, illudersi che Investcorp fosse l'emiro dei sogni e di riflesso si è demonizzato Redbird perché sono altri americani finanzieri di NY.



Dai, che ci siano cose strane attorno alla proprietà del Milan è (purtroppo) diventato evidente quando è naufragato il progetto yogurt li.

Mai visto un venditore ambulante smiliardare in quella maniera, aveva mobili in casa che la mia vecchia cameretta da 490 euro poteva essere considerata extra-lusso.

Da dove provenissero i soldi, è cosa degna di ipotesi dietrologhe, anzi, le probabilità vanno proprio in quella direzione. 

Ci mancava solo che ci venissero a dire che quel cinese fosse diventato miliardario vendendo shampoo ai pelati.

Comunque amen, qualsiasi cosa ci sia sotto veniamo da uno scudetto, e siccome tutto gira attorna al denaro visti i protagonisti, di certo non manderanno il Milan a totale ramengo, visto che sarebbe una perdita economica.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Siamo di Berlusconi, pensa come sta rosicando che non può farsi bello per averci fatto vincere lo scudetto e invece deve festeggiare la promozione del Monza in A. Perché per uno come lui che deve essere sempre l'artefice delle vittorie, il fatto di non poter aver padroneggiato nei festeggiamenti con il suo egocentrismo è una cosa molto brutta.
> 
> Il mercato lo fa Galliani che dice a Maldini chi prendere



Beh, grazie tante, potevi darmi direttamente dell'idiota.

Guarda, al solito, mi auguro che abbiate ragione e io risulti alla fine solo un nevrotico. Io voglio solo vedere il mio Milan in mani amorevoli.

Vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto ora il Board of Directors.
> 
> Cioè, non è cambiato NIENTE.
> 
> ...


Il problema non è chi rimane, ma chi arriva...


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai, che ci siano cose strane attorno alla proprietà del Milan è (purtroppo) diventato evidente quando è naufragato il progetto yogurt li.
> 
> Mai visto un venditore ambulante smiliardare in quella maniera, aveva mobili in casa che la mia vecchia cameretta da 490 euro poteva essere considerata extra-lusso.
> Da dove provenissero i soldi, è cosa degna di ipotesi dietrologhe, anzi, le probabilità vanno proprio lì.
> ...


Ma assolutamente, a me infatti fa ridere chi pensa che Elliot ci abbia avuto quasi per caso, quel passaggio di proprietà è stato piuttosto torbido,mettiamola così.
Detto questo però non è detto che la cosa debba necessariamente perpetrarsi per chissà quanti passaggi di proprietà.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è la paura? Che Elliott non sia mai nemmeno ENTRATO veramente nel Milan.
> 
> A me 'sto coso di RedBird sembra l'ennesima scatola cinese con tanto di fondi di copertura e millemila collegamenti pseudo-finanziari imperscrutabili.
> 
> ...


La "vera" cessione sarebbe stata quella ad Investcorp, non perché vedo cose strane ma perché Elliot e Investcorp sono due mondi diversi. Uno USA e l'altro arabo. Li avrebbero cambiato tutto, anche Gazidis e Scaroni. Probabilmente sarebbe rimasto solo la componente sportiva. Ma questa non è una cessione totale ma solo parziale in quanto Elliot è rimasto socio di minoranza. Per la vera cessione bisogna aspettare che Elliot cedi il suo 30% a Redbird tra qualche anno (con lo stadio?). Fino a quel giorno la cessione è solo parziale.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tutto puo essere, pero per definizione il prestanome è un povero cristo che per 2 soldi si presta al giochetto, un conto è mister bee (che strano nome proprio la B di berlusconi  ) semi-sconosciuto che forse aveva la mamma ricca in australia, un conto è lo sconosciuto yogurt Li che forse aveva le miniere da qualche parte non si sa dove, un conto sono elliott prima e redbird ora, che sai chi sono, hanno un nome, una via di casa e sai cosa fanno "per campare". Non credo che elliott o redbirdsi prestino a fare i prestanome per far rientrare i soldi di b dai paradisi fiscali, poi se vengono beccati che figura ci fanno? chi viene ad investire i soldi nel tuo fondo se ti metti a fare il ladro di polli


Ma infatti, non esiste alcuna garanzia migliore dello strorico del personaggio. Stiamo parlando di RedBird come scatola Cinese qualsiasi, cioé in pratica sono andati a fare 6 miliardi di investimenti per risultare più credibili prima di poter infine prendere il Milan? Ed Elliott? 

Io posso anche concordare con Yonghong Lee, qualcosa di strano c'é stato sicuramente (e quando lo dicevano mezzo forum si infuriava gioendo invece per il #WeAreSoRich). Posso concordare per Manenti.
Qui pero' siamo su due pianeti completamente diversi, non c'entrano nulla proprio eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non vedo nulla di strano, non ha venduto tutto il Milan ma il 70%, con il 30% decidi. Se te vendi solo il 70% della tua azienda, ti tieni il 30% che ti da la possibilità di decidere come socio di minoranza, te non rimarresti nel CDA per vedere se la tua azienda di cui te sei socio operi bene e poter decidere secondo i tuoi poteri da socio di minoranza?
> 
> Vedete cose strane in tutte le cose. Sarebbe strano se avesse venduto il 100% ma ha ceduto solo il 70% del Milan. Elliot è ancora nel Milan con un 30%.


Ovvio che sia così.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Prestanome:


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Cardinale:






Notare le differenze signori...


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La "vera" cessione sarebbe stata quella ad Investcorp, non perché vedo cose strane ma perché Elliot e Investcorp sono due mondi diversi. Uno USA e l'altro arabo. Li avrebbero cambiato tutto, anche Gazidis e Scaroni. Probabilmente sarebbe rimasto solo la componente sportiva. Ma questa non è una cessione totale ma solo parziale in quanto Elliot è rimasto socio di minoranza. Per la vera cessione bisogna aspettare che Elliot cedi il suo 30% a Redbird tra qualche anno (con lo stadio?). Fino a quel giorno la cessione è solo parziale.



E io che ho detto. E' una transazione superficiale, ergo, mi aspetto che cambi poco, quando invece sarebbe il momento di infilare la quarta, dato che abbiamo una base solida e conti (apparentemente) a posto.

Non vorrei che questo scudetto sia tutto sommato arrivato "per caso", ho trovato difficile intravedere degli sforzi da parte della proprietà. Questo scudetto è merito solo ed esclusivamente della parte sportiva.

A mio parere, ed augurandomi di sbagliare sonoramente.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente, a me infatti fa ridere chi pensa che Elliot ci abbia avuto quasi per caso, quel passaggio di proprietà è stato piuttosto torbido,mettiamola così.
> Detto questo però non è detto che la cosa debba necessariamente perpetrarsi per chissà quanti passaggi di proprietà.



Non so nemmeno se esista la "vera cessione".

Rischiamo di invecchiare aspettando il magnate di turno...

Ormai siamo nel giro dei fondi, come tantissime aziende di settori più vicini ai comuni mortali.

Piacerebbe arrivasse l' appassionato di turno multimiliardario, ma non ci ho mai confidato troppo onestamente, come ho sempre detto.

Speriamo, prima o poi


----------



## marcus1577 (31 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Ma complottisti come li leggo qui, mai da nessuna parte. Anche ora, dopo uno scudetto dopo 11 anni, vedere sempre e solo fantasmi.. O forse vi piace solo parlare parlare e parlare


Complottista è pensare alla vendita del berlusca ad un cinese che guardava il milan sul tablet??
Lo stesso complottista che vede lo stesso cinese perdere milioni per una rata non pagata è rilevata dal piu grande fondo avvoltoio del mondo ..
Lo stesso fondo che ci rivende con uno scudetto vinto al doppio dei soldi ad un fondo più piccolo dove il cda rimane uguale ..
E bhè siamo complottisti mica scemi...ma fammi il favore


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E io che ho detto. E' una transazione superficiale, ergo, mi aspetto che cambi poco, quando invece sarebbe il momento di infilare la quarta, dato che abbiamo una base solida e conti (apparentemente) a posto.
> 
> Non vorrei che questo scudetto sia tutto sommato arrivato "per caso", ho trovato difficile intravedere degli sforzi da parte della proprietà. Questo scudetto è merito solo ed esclusivamente della parte sportiva.
> 
> A mio parere, ed augurandomi di sbagliare sonoramente.



È assolutamente dovuto al caso.
Davanti se non sbocciava Leao, arrivavamo decimi.
In porta, se Maignan non faceva lo Yashin...
Pierino Kalulu, col bene che gli voglio, ha subito 2 gol in 10 partite.
Tonali pare uno dei centrocampisti italiani più precoci della storia.

Voglio dire, nemmeno nei sogni più bagnati ci si aspettava un' esplosione del genere.
Manco loro stessi probabilmente.

Comunque bene cosi, il calcio è questo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da prendere in giro, amico, non mi sembra che le vicende societarie dell'AC Milan 1899 negli ultimi anni ci diano modo di gonfiare il petto per limpidezza.
> 
> Io non vedo sempre marcio, anzi in realtà sono piuttosto ottimista di natura, ma certe situazioni non mi trasmettono serenità.


Ai tempi di cinesi va bene, ma Elliott è una proprietà più seria di qualunque altra in Italia oltre agli Agnelli come garanzia finanziaria (gli unici o quasi a non fare magheggi con gli stipendi durante il covid), su dai e Redbird è un altro fondo garantito di NY, mica le miniere di fosforo in Cina. Poi può non piacere, chiaro, anch'io preferirei facessero come i mecenati.
, ma se l'alternativa sono avventurieri alla Suning, che fanno lo squadrone poi "ops, scusate, vendiamo tutto", chissà qui come si sarebbe reagito.


----------



## sion (31 Maggio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Complottista è pensare alla vendita del berlusca ad un cinese che guardava il milan sul tablet??
> Lo stesso complottista che vede lo stesso cinese perdere milioni per una rata non pagata è rilevata dal piu grande fondo avvoltoio del mondo ..
> Lo stesso fondo che ci rivende con uno scudetto vinto al doppio dei soldi ad un fondo più piccolo dove il cda rimane uguale ..
> E bhè siamo complottisti mica scemi...ma fammi il favore


cosa c'entrano i cinesi? Io parlo del presente, tre anni fa col cavolo che sognavate anche minimamente lo scudetto, eppure eccoci qui, ma ogni notizia, OGNI notizia che si legge è cmq un complotto oppure ci stanno fregando oppure ha stato Berlusconi!!! 1! 

Dai retta a me, vincessimo la Champions il prossimo anno non andrebbe bene perché "a me interessano i prossimi 10 anni non 1"

Vero, ma si vive nel presente.. E cmq dove eravamo esattamente 10 anni fa? Esatto, nella *****


----------



## sion (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È assolutamente dovuto al caso.
> Davanti se non sbocciava Leao, arrivavamo decimi.
> In porta, se Maignan non faceva lo Yashin...
> Pierino Kalulu, col bene che gli voglio, ha subito 2 gol in 10 partite.
> ...


quindi tutto culo? Nessuno in società ha mai pensato che questi fossero buoni giocatori da prendere giusto? C'è li siamo ritrovati sotto la sede casualmente. Vedi te che fortuna


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ai tempi di cinesi va bene, ma Elliott è una proprietà più seria di qualunque altra in Italia oltre agli Agnelli come garanzia finanziaria (gli unici o quasi a non fare magheggi con gli stipendi durante il covid), su dai e Redbird è un altro fondo garantito di NY, mica le miniere di fosforo in Cina. Poi può non piacere, chiaro, anch'io preferirei facessero come i mecenati.



A me Elliott non piace, non è mai piaciuta, né al 100% né al 30%.

Riconosco che hanno tenuto la barra dritta e con un regime di lacrime e sangue hanno rimesso a posto i conti. Senza nemmeno darsi troppo da fare, eh. Ma per la parte sportiva, che Dio ce ne scampi. Sono ragionieri che perseguono un obiettivo diverso dal nostro.

Io vorrei solo uscire dal ginepraio dei banchieri e dei finanzieri megamanagers, perché non si sposa con lo spirito sportivo della competizione e della passione milanista.

Ho una paura tremenda che non ne caveremo più le gambe una volta che la situazione si sarà incancrenita, ecco. Mica lo faccio perché sono complottista e mi piace sputare veleno.

Se passa troppo tempo questa cosa diventa endemica, potenziali acquirenti diventano sempre più rari, e l'AC Milan 1899 si trasformerà in un Nottingham Forest qualsiasi.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me Il rischio di un mercato in ottica di pareggio di bilancio 2022 è sempre più realistico…. Salutiamo i bremer Botman Renato sanches colpi da 25/30 milioni Cad. ecc e prepariamoci ad altri salemakers KALULU Bennacer ecc, soglia max stipendi a 4 netti e cartellini sotto i 15 milioni (sperando di azzeccare nuovi KALULU ma col il rischio di trovare anche dei ballo toure). 

Ed è un errore clamoroso, perché ora che hai la base metti 3 giovani forti da 25/30 milioni e hai la “champions” assicurata per almeno 2-3 anni. 

invece tirando oltre l’impossibile ti deve andar bene praticamente tutto, altrimenti è un attimo che torni 5 un anno se vendi un top e le scommesse le sbagli.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> quindi tutto culo? Nessuno in società ha mai pensato che questi fossero buoni giocatori da prendere giusto? C'è li siamo ritrovati sotto la sede casualmente. Vedi te che fortuna



È tutto merito della squadra, ci mancherebbe.

Ma altrettanto certo, non era una squadra costruita per vincere.

Lo scudetto è venuto per caso, come ho già detto se Leao non iniziava a stuprare i suoi marcatori sarebbe stata una stagione non buona.
Leao sta a questo scudetto, come Kakà sta alla champions del 2007.

Siccome non ci credo nemmeno se me lo giurano sulla loro madre che lo sapevano che sarebbe andata cosi con Rafa, non mi vengano a dire che girare con Krunic, Messias e Giroud era roba da scudetto programmato...


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Ma complottisti come li leggo qui, mai da nessuna parte. Anche ora, dopo uno scudetto dopo 11 anni, vedere sempre e solo fantasmi.. O forse vi piace solo parlare parlare e parlare


Quando Berlusconi passerà a miglior vita, se Redbird ci vendesse ad un altro fondo diranno "siamo ancora di Berlusconi"  Fino a che non venderanno al megariccone unico per loro sono tutti prestanome di Berlusconi semplicemente perché a loro non piace. Se ci comprava uno a loro gradito non era prestanome.

Sono capaci anche di non festeggiare una CL perché non è gradita la proprietà, visto che lo scudetto lo hanno festeggiato si o no due giorni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La "vera" cessione sarebbe stata quella ad Investcorp, non perché vedo cose strane ma perché Elliot e Investcorp sono due mondi diversi. Uno USA e l'altro arabo. Li avrebbero cambiato tutto, anche Gazidis e Scaroni. Probabilmente sarebbe rimasto solo la componente sportiva. Ma questa non è una cessione totale ma solo parziale in quanto Elliot è rimasto socio di minoranza. Per la vera cessione bisogna aspettare che Elliot cedi il suo 30% a Redbird tra qualche anno (con lo stadio?). Fino a quel giorno la cessione è solo parziale.


Il futuro assetto proprietari9 potrebbe essere ad azionariato diffuso con quotazione in borsa di parte delle azioni.

Dovete staccarvi dalla questione proprietá.

La proprietá conterá sempre meno in un sistema che funziona. Chi é il proprietario di Real, Barca, Liverpool, Bayern, Dortmund, Arsenal..
Non conta chi é la proprietá, ma come viene gestita la societá. 
Come viene organizzata, come é in grado di generare ricavi al di fuori delle attivitá di campo, come organizza scouting e settore giovanile, come gestisce i soldi del budget. Come é in grado di lavorare con le altre squadre della lega e con le leghe vicine per far crescere il mercato.

É questo che va osservato e giudicato, non quanto “ci mette per la campagna acquisti”. É una visione che non ci appartiene piú e che appartiene a quelle 3/4 societá al mondo che adottano questo modello.

Noi seguiamo un’altra strada, forse é il caso di osservarla e giudicarne la gestione piuttosto che criticarla a priori inseguendo modelli che a noi non si applicheranno.


----------



## sion (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando Berlusconi passerà a miglior vita, se Redbird ci vendesse ad un altro fondo diranno "siamo ancora di Berlusconi"  Fino a che non venderanno al megariccone unico per loro sono tutti prestanome di Berlusconi semplicemente perché a loro non piace. Se ci comprava uno a loro gradito non era prestanome.
> 
> Sono capaci anche di non festeggiare una CL perché non è gradita la proprietà, visto che lo scudetto lo hanno festeggiato si o no due giorni.


sicuro, se vinciamo la Champions non si festeggia perché siamo di Berlusconi.. E così via per tutti gli anni a venire


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il futuro assetto proprietari9 potrebbe essere ad azionariato diffuso con quotazione in borsa di parte delle azioni.
> 
> Dovete staccarvi dalla questione proprietá.
> 
> ...


Ma io lo so e lo penso, devi spiegarlo a chi aspetta il megamagnate che spende un 500M a sessione. Sono rimasti agli anni 90.


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È tutto merito della squadra, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma altrettanto certo, non era una squadra costruita per vincere.
> 
> ...


pero su leao la clausola da 150 mil l'hanno messa quando tutti qui dentro lo chiamavo ningao aka polpetta di maldini al lille. Quindi un pochino ci credevano. Poi fai sembrare magnan come il primo stronzone capitato per caso, è pur sempre stato il portiere che ha vinto uno scudetto contro il psg, senza dimenticare l'ottima prestazione fatta contro di noi. Inoltre maldini e co hanno sempre detto che nello scudetto ci credevano


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare


Wow che meraviglia, ma è tutto normale.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero su leao la clausola da 150 mil l'hanno messa quando tutti qui dentro lo chiamavo ningao aka polpetta di maldini al lille. Quindi un pochino ci credevano. Poi fai sembrare magnan come il primo stronzone capitato per caso, è pur sempre stato il portiere che ha vinto uno scudetto contro il psg, senza dimenticare l'ottima prestazione fatta contro di noi. Inoltre maldini e co hanno sempre detto che nello scudetto ci credevano



Se non l' avessero messa la clausola il valore era inestimabile??  

Maignan è stato molto di più che un ottimo portiere, è stato inaspettatamente fenomenale.
Se qualcuno ne era sicuro bene, ma io non ricordo affatto cosi.
Nessuno si è mai spinto oltre al "bravo"


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.
> 
> Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare



Mancano (ufficialmente) solo i due Demoni


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare


Ecco questa notizia, se fosse confermata, sarebbe decisamente più preoccupante


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il futuro assetto proprietari9 potrebbe essere ad azionariato diffuso con quotazione in borsa di parte delle azioni.
> 
> Dovete staccarvi dalla questione proprietá.
> 
> ...





Mika ha scritto:


> Ma io lo so e lo penso, devi spiegarlo a chi aspetta il megamagnate che spende un 500M a sessione. Sono rimasti agli anni 90.



A scanso di equivoci, codesto modello lo vorrei anch'io. Come funziona al RM e al Barca, all'incirca. Non voglio il megamagnate e l'ho scritto tante volte. Mi dispiace osservarlo, ma parecchi di voi hanno pesanti pregiudizi su chi la pensa diversamente.

Il problema è che potrebbero non fartelo fare.

Perché chi ci possiede comunque ci guadagna. Lasciamo perdere il Berlusca, voi andate sempre a parare lì.

Il punto fondamentale è che una proprietà che ha priorità di generare utili non metterà quel "plus" in più per vincere. Magari si accontenta di qualche scudetto, degli ottavi di CL, qualche semifinale.

Noi dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non l' avessero messa il valore era inestimabile??
> 
> Maignan è stato molto di più che un ottimo portiere, è stato inaspettatamente fenomenale.
> Se qualcuno ne era sicuro bene, ma io non ricordo affatto cosi.
> Nessuno si è mai spinto oltre al "bravo"


io ricordo che c'era gente entusiasta qui dentro, gente che diceva che non avrebbe fatto rimpiangere zizzo, che coi piedi era piu bravo visto i suoi trascorsi da centrocampista, ecc, ecc


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Maggio 2022)

Per me possono pure tornare Berlusconi, Galliani e Barbara, basta che mi portano la seconda stella da sbattere in faccia ai cartonati.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma io lo so e lo penso, devi spiegarlo a chi aspetta il megamagnate che spende un 500M a sessione. Sono rimasti agli anni 90.


ora c’é anche il fatto che con certezza il magnate non arriverá.
Il modello del Milan sará questo almeno per i prossimi 7-8 anni.

Poi potrá fallire e passare la ma o o meno, ma il Milan é il cardine su cui si basa la rete di societá sportive che sta mettendo in piedi Redbird. É il centro del suo business e si butterá anima e corpo nella realizzazione della loro visione a cui credono talmente tanto da averci fatto All-In.

Cardinale non venderá mai il Milan a breve, anche arrivasse un super sceicco.
É l’impresa della sua vit, non la mollerá fino ad aver fatto tutto quello che é necessario per portarla a compimento.
Qualsiasi cifra gli proponessero gli chiederebbe di passare alla fine del percorso.

Quindi non essendoci piú, neanche nei sogni, un’alternativa dello sceicco e dell’Emiro che prende il Milan, qual’é il motivo di criticare a priori, di non cercare di capire e sostenere il progetto, anche di attenderne con curiositá la declinazione?

Una cosa é certa: il Milan avrá successo nei prossimi 10 anni se Cardinale avrá successo, Se Cardinale fallirá il Milan fallirá.

Quindi non vedo al momento posizioni costruttive diverse da Viva Cardinale, Viva il Milan!


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A scanso di equivoci, codesto modello lo vorrei anch'io. Come funziona al RM e al Barca, all'incirca. Non voglio il megamagnate e l'ho scritto tante volte. Mi dispiace osservarlo, ma parecchi di voi hanno pesanti pregiudizi su chi la pensa diversamente.
> 
> Il problema è che potrebbero non fartelo fare.
> 
> ...


Gabri tutte le società mirano a generare utili, o direttamente tramite la società calcistica o indirettamente (sotto forma di pubblicità per altri scopi economici/politici).
Forse solo Moratti spendeva e sperperava per la gloria, tant'è si dicesse che la famiglia l'avesse messo a capo del giochino Inter per non intaccare le aziende di famiglia


----------



## Kayl (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non l' avessero messa la clausola il valore era inestimabile??
> 
> Maignan è stato molto di più che un ottimo portiere, è stato inaspettatamente fenomenale.
> Se qualcuno ne era sicuro bene, ma io non ricordo affatto cosi.
> Nessuno si è mai spinto oltre al "bravo"


Io dicevo che perdevamo in altezza ma guadagnavamo di brutto in piedi, perché per il resto aveva gli stessi difetti di donnarumma sulle uscite alte e sulle respinte corte. Dida ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro.


----------



## Nomaduk (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mancano (ufficialmente) solo i due Demoni



Mah. Sicuro che il nano cia messo un po di soldini negli investimenti del fondo elliot visto che frutta almeno il 15%


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È tutto merito della squadra, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma altrettanto certo, non era una squadra costruita per vincere.
> 
> ...


Be' Pioli a inizio ritiro aveva fatto il nome di Rafa, di tonali e di Krunic come quelli che aveva visto meglio rispetto all'anno precedente. Molto probabilmente sono andati oltre le attese, ma totalmente inaspettato magari no


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> ora c’é anche il fatto che con certezza il magnate non arriverá.
> Il modello del Milan sará questo almeno per i prossimi 7-8 anni.
> 
> Poi potrá fallire e passare la ma o o meno, ma il Milan é il cardine su cui si basa la rete di societá sportive che sta mettendo in piedi Redbird. É il centro del suo business e si butterá anima e corpo nella realizzazione della loro visione a cui credono talmente tanto da averci fatto All-In.
> ...


Penso che tutto questo scetticismo finirà nel momento in cui vinceremo sul campo, in maniera molto sicura non come quest'anno all'ultima giornata. La seconda stella farà dimenticare tutto, essere stabili nella top 4 di CL magari vincendone li farà osannare. E' tutto qui il discorso, il tifoso vuole vincere, esultare ed è una cosa giusta e normale. Criticare a prescindere non va bene, ma esaltarsi subito nemmeno. 

Io manterrò la stessa linea che ho mantenuto con Elliot, ovvero vedrò i risultati. Ero scettico su Elliot ma alla fine hanno fatto un buon lavoro. Se non avessero messo a posto il bilancio Maldini non poteva prendere Tomori, GIroud, Tonali, Theo, Bennacer ma solo parametri zero. Va dato atto a questo. Maldini è stato bravissimo, esemplare, ha fatto il massimo con il poco che ha avuto, Leonardo con 70 M ha fatto disastri (Piatek e Paquetà) Maldini con 70M ci ha portato lo scudetto.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Gabri tutte le società mirano a generare utili, o direttamente tramite la società calcistica o indirettamente (sotto forma di pubblicità per altri scopi economici/politici).
> Forse solo Moratti spendeva e sperperava per la gloria, tant'è si dicesse che la famiglia l'avesse messo a capo del giochino Inter per non intaccare le aziende di famiglia



Certo. Per questo nemmeno io credo al megamagnate. Ma credo ancora meno a chi ha la fissa dell'utile. Purtroppo il modello RM non credo che mai avrà modo di esistere da noi, anche perché siamo in itaglia e ci sono troppe schifezze politiche di mezzo.

Comunque, inutile dilungarsi. Come già detto, sarò più che felice di essere smentito, possibilmente vedendo il Milan vincere di nuovo in Europa.


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è la paura? Che Elliott non sia mai nemmeno ENTRATO veramente nel Milan.
> 
> A me 'sto coso di RedBird sembra l'ennesima scatola cinese con tanto di fondi di copertura e millemila collegamenti pseudo-finanziari imperscrutabili.
> 
> ...


Penso che tanti abbiano avuto questa sensazione....c'è da dire però che adesso Gordon è nel cda mentre prima non c'era


----------



## Dexter (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.
> 
> Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare


Perfetto, missione compiuta. Il bello é che dopo la sparata di Maldini siete ancora tutti contenti di parlare di sostenibilità, progetto, bilanci, ecologia e genderfluid. D'altronde Maldini é un idiota no? Avete ragione voi  speriamo che questa nuova proprietà non spenda troppo eh! D'Avanzo nel CDA é giusto per avere avanzo sicuro in bilancio immagino, in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Dexter (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è la paura? Che Elliott non sia mai nemmeno ENTRATO veramente nel Milan.
> 
> A me 'sto coso di RedBird sembra l'ennesima scatola cinese con tanto di fondi di copertura e millemila collegamenti pseudo-finanziari imperscrutabili.
> 
> ...


Non fa niente chi siano: l'importante é continuare il progetto di ecosostenibilità che ci ha portati ad un programmatissimo e prevedibilissimo scudetto. Il bilancio viene prima del Milan. Speriamo che questa proprietà non spenda troppo, non vorrei riempire troppo la colonna delle passività...


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Peccato, speravo scegliessero me, @diavoloINme e @Trumpusconi


Mi accontenterei di un bel ruolo da prima repubblica, eminenza grigia factotum dietro le quinte


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Be' Pioli a inizio ritiro aveva fatto il nome di Rafa, di tonali e di Krunic come quelli che aveva visto meglio rispetto all'anno precedente. Molto probabilmente sono andati oltre le attese, ma totalmente inaspettato magari no


Boh, io su questo girone di ritorno con difesa impenetrabile a livello Tassotti-Baresi-Costacurta-Maldini e un Leao che avrebbe praticamente inventato ogni gol da solo, non ci avrei scommesso un centesimo.

Secondo me, tutti quelli che ad inizio stagione potevano credere nel sogno scudetto, lo potevano fare solo puntando su un' ennesima ottima stagione di Ibra.

Anche quello, è venuto meno, per questo dico che è stato uno scudetto molto casuale.

MERITATISSIMO, ma comunque non programmato, passami il termine


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.
> 
> Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare


@Lineker10 cosa ti avevo detto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.
> 
> Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare





Mi aspetto anche il ritorno dei mitologici Majin Bu ( Lu Bo) e Kenshirou ( Xu Senshuo)

Ps. I nomi veri in parentesi li ho dovuti cercare, mica me li ricordavo. Ma mi ricordavo i soprannomi


----------



## Igniorante (31 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto ora il Board of Directors.
> 
> Cioè, non è cambiato NIENTE.
> 
> ...



Questi sono i "mostri" usciti dal tombino.
Il mostro vero è dentro al tombino, e non esce fuori. 
Tipo IT.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tutto puo essere, pero per definizione il prestanome è un povero cristo che per 2 soldi si presta al giochetto, un conto è mister bee (che strano nome proprio la B di berlusconi  ) semi-sconosciuto che forse aveva la mamma ricca in australia, un conto è lo sconosciuto yogurt Li che forse aveva le miniere da qualche parte non si sa dove, un conto sono elliott prima e redbird ora, che sai chi sono, hanno un nome, una via di casa e sai cosa fanno "per campare". Non credo che elliott o redbirdsi prestino a fare i prestanome per far rientrare i soldi di b dai paradisi fiscali, poi se vengono beccati che figura ci fanno? chi viene ad investire i soldi nel tuo fondo se ti metti a fare il ladro di polli?


è evidente che non sai cosa fanno Elliot e Redbird. Non investono soldi propri ma di terze persone (investitori). E mi dispiace dirtelo ma i soldi provengono dal Delawere, paradiso fiscale.


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2022)

Il Gattopardo a noi ci fa una pippa.


----------



## LukeLike (31 Maggio 2022)

Ogni commento sulla nuova proprietà è superfluo finché non sapremo se Maldini resterà o meno. Paolo è la cartina tornasole di questa proprietà.


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahahah ma che cessione è?si stanno ripulendo le casse dai è abbastanza chiaro


----------



## sharp (31 Maggio 2022)

A me sembra una cessione assolutamente lineare. Il Milan senza stadio vale 1,3 miliardi, stessa quotazione data da Investcorp ma con un piccolo rilancio di Redbird. Quando e se verrà costruito lo stadio verranno valorizzate e cedute le quote rimanenti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è evidente che non sai cosa fanno Elliot e Redbird. Non investono soldi propri ma di terze persone (investitori). E mi dispiace dirtelo ma i soldi provengono dal Delawere, paradiso fiscale.


che investano soldi di altre persone credo lo sappiano pure i sassi tra poco, la questione non è se investono i soldi di bill gates o di bezos o di qualche altro riccone che hanno in nero nascosti nel delaware, la questione è che elliott sai chi è, sai che fa, idem redbird, mentre mr bee, mr li e co erano tutti i personaggetti apparsi dal nulla, che non avevano nulla e nel nulla sono ritornati.
Quindi pensare che elliott e sti qua di redbird si abbassino a fare i prestanomi a berlusconi è alquanto improbabile.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> ora c’é anche il fatto che con certezza il magnate non arriverá.
> Il modello del Milan sará questo almeno per i prossimi 7-8 anni.
> 
> Poi potrá fallire e passare la ma o o meno, ma il Milan é il cardine su cui si basa la rete di societá sportive che sta mettendo in piedi Redbird. É il centro del suo business e si butterá anima e corpo nella realizzazione della loro visione a cui credono talmente tanto da averci fatto All-In.
> ...


mai visto un'aziendalista come te... ahahahha comunque sono pronto a scommettere ciò che vuoi che dopo che verrà completato lo stadio il Milan verrà ceduto, ci auguriamo tutti, ad un nuovo vero proprietario. Vedrai, tempo al tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ogni commento sulla nuova proprietà è superfluo finché non sapremo se Maldini resterà o meno. Paolo è la cartina tornasole di questa proprietà.



E' impossibile che Maldini vada via ora, non lo permetteranno. Maldini resta in ogni caso, anche perché gli faranno certe promesse 

I commenti e la verità saranno a settembre/gennaio, quando si capirà se hanno mantenuto i patti e se Maldini resterà coerente dimettendosi (in caso di promesse non rispettate).


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che investano soldi di altre persone credo lo sappiano pure i sassi tra poco, la questione non è se investono i soldi di bill gates o di bezos o di qualche altro riccone che hanno in nero nascosti nel delaware, la questione è che elliott sai chi è, sai che fa, idem redbird, mentre mr bee, mr li e co erano tutti i personaggetti apparsi dal nulla, che non avevano nulla e nel nulla sono ritornati.
> Quindi pensare che elliott e sti qua di redbird si abbassino a fare i prestanomi a berlusconi è alquanto improbabile.


Ancora, non ti offendere, ma non hai capito cosa fanno, perché non sono assolutamente prestanomi, per questo ti ho detto che probabilmente non conosci il loro modus operandi. Ad oggi né tu né io, né qualcun altro al MONDO, tranne forse 2-3 persone, sanno chi mette i soldi nel Milan, e questo amico rossonero, è un dato di fatto che nessuno può smentire. Sappiamo solo che vengono dal Delawere, dalla scatola Genio Investment e King George Investment.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora, non ti offendere, ma non hai capito cosa fanno, perché non sono assolutamente prestanomi, per questo ti ho detto che probabilmente non conosci il loro modus operandi. Ad oggi né tu né io, né qualcun altro al MONDO, tranne forse 2-3 persone, sanno chi mette i soldi nel Milan, e questo amico rossonero, è un dato di fatto che nessuno può smentire. Sappiamo solo che vengono dal Delawere, dalla scatola Genio Investment e King George Investment.


si ma non hai capito il punto, la questione non è i soldi di chi sono, possono essere pure i soldi di mastrota che teneva nascosti nel materasso, la questione è che cosa fanno. Elliott sai chi è, prende roba in sofferenza a prezzo di saldo, la sistema e la rivende guadagnandoci, e questo ha fatto col milan, redbird traffica nello sport, ha il tolosa, ha quote nella controllante del liverpool, ha quote in quella società di procuratori.
Mr bee chi era? boh, forse aveva la mamma ricca in australia, Li chi erà? bho forse aveva le miniere nel klondike a società con zio paperone.

Per farla breve sti redbird se gestiscono il milan in maniera da farmi vincere la seconda stella, a me tifoso poco importa se i soldi sono quelli a nero di berlusconi o sono i soldi a nero di pablo escobar, cosi come a noi tifosi non ci è importato se i soldi degli investitori di elliott arrivino dalle cayman o dal delaware


----------



## malos (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' impossibile che Maldini vada via ora, non lo permetteranno. Maldini resta in ogni caso, anche perché gli faranno certe promesse
> 
> I commenti e la verità saranno a settembre/gennaio, quando si capirà se hanno mantenuto i patti e se Maldini resterà coerente dimettendosi (in caso di promesse non rispettate).


Esatto lo penso anch'io. Adesso rimane in ogni caso, ha imbastito tutto e deve finire l'opera. Al limite se ne andrà in gennaio quando la situazione sarà più chiara.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma non hai capito il punto, la questione non è i soldi di chi sono, possono essere pure i soldi di mastrota che teneva nascosti nel materasso, la questione è che cosa fanno. Elliott sai chi è, prende roba in sofferenza a prezzo di saldo, la sistema e la rivende guadagnandoci, e questo ha fatto col milan, redbird traffica nello sport, ha il tolosa, ha quote nella controllante del liverpool, ha quote in quella società di procuratori.
> Mr bee chi era? boh, forse aveva la mamma ricca in australia, Li chi erà? bho forse aveva le miniere nel klondike a società con zio paperone.
> 
> Per farla breve sti redbird se gestiscono il milan in maniera da farmi vincere la seconda stella, a me tifoso poco importa se i soldi sono quelli a nero di berlusconi o sono i soldi a nero di pablo escobar, cosi come a noi tifosi non ci è importato se i soldi degli investitori di elliott arrivino dalle cayman o dal delaware


Su questo posso concordare, però io preferisco sempre avere una proprietà chiara, identificabile. Hai detto bene, Redbird ed Elliot gestiranno i soldi, di chi? non si sa. Forse qualche dubbio potrebbe venirci, visto i nomi nel board di amministrazione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Su questo posso concordare, però io preferisco sempre avere una proprietà chiara, identificabile. Hai detto bene, Redbird ed Elliot gestiranno i soldi, di chi? non si sa. Forse qualche dubbio potrebbe venirci, visto i nomi nel board di amministrazione.


ma ripeto a me tifoso cosa me ne frega di chi metteva i soldi nel fondo elliott, basta che elliott mi fa la squadra competitiva e mi ha fatto vincere lo scudetto, cosi non mi interessa chi mette i soldi nel fondo redbird, cosi non mi interessava come è diventato ricco berlusconi, se cantando sulle navi, se facendo il palazzinaro o se mettendo stallieri poco raccomandabili ad arcore.
Mr bee, Li e compani erano tipi loschi e lo si vedeva lontano un miglio


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> @Lineker10 cosa ti avevo detto?


A me? Non ricordo sai... a cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## sunburn (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, io su questo girone di ritorno con difesa impenetrabile a livello Tassotti-Baresi-Costacurta-Maldini e un Leao che avrebbe praticamente inventato ogni gol da solo, non ci avrei scommesso un centesimo.
> 
> Secondo me, tutti quelli che ad inizio stagione potevano credere nel sogno scudetto, lo potevano fare solo puntando su un' ennesima ottima stagione di Ibra.
> 
> ...


Per vedere una programmazione da parte della proprietà finalizzata a vincere questo scudetto ci vuole tanta tanta tanta tanta devozione verso Elliott, un qualcosa di superiore persino a quella di un fedele verso il proprio dio/divinità/ecc.
Per carità, si gode uguale perché non è che nell’albo d’oro ci sia l’asterisco con la nota “scudetto non programmato dalla proprietà”, però è evidente che cambino le sensazioni sulle prospettive future.
Ma sono appunto solo sensazioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me? Non ricordo sai... a cosa ti riferisci?


stamattina ti avevo quotato una risposta sul possibile board amministrativo. Pensavo l'avessi letto.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per vedere una programmazione da parte della proprietà finalizzata a vincere questo scudetto ci vuole tanta tanta tanta tanta devozione verso Elliott, un qualcosa di superiore persino a quella di un fedele verso il proprio dio/divinità/ecc.
> Per carità, si gode uguale perché non è che nell’albo d’oro ci sia l’asterisco con la nota “scudetto non programmato dalla proprietà”, però è evidente che cambino le sensazioni sulle prospettive future.
> Ma sono appunto solo sensazioni.



Si gode addirittura doppio!

Ma questo è...


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stamattina ti avevo quotato una risposta sul possibile board amministrativo. Pensavo l'avessi letto.


Si le solite facce direi!


----------



## Lo Gnu (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È assolutamente dovuto al caso.
> Davanti se non sbocciava Leao, arrivavamo decimi.
> In porta, se Maignan non faceva lo Yashin...
> Pierino Kalulu, col bene che gli voglio, ha subito 2 gol in 10 partite.
> ...


Perdonami ma come fanno a essere dovute al caso queste esplosioni? 
Non sarà invece che Tomori, Kalulu, Maignan, Tonali, Leao sono davvero forti? Alcuni hanno fatto un percorso più lento (leao e Tonali) altri semplicemente ci hanno impiegato meno maturando quasi subito (Tomori e Kalulu), altri erano già forti (Maignan). 
No perché qui si grida spesso al Lanciano perché tutti ci sottovalutavano. Ma allora o siamo forti o siamo dei miracolati. Non ci sono vie di mezzo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ancora, non ti offendere, ma non hai capito cosa fanno, perché non sono assolutamente prestanomi, per questo ti ho detto che probabilmente non conosci il loro modus operandi. Ad oggi né tu né io, né qualcun altro al MONDO, tranne forse 2-3 persone, sanno chi mette i soldi nel Milan, e questo amico rossonero, è un dato di fatto che nessuno può smentire. Sappiamo solo che vengono dal Delawere, dalla scatola Genio Investment e King George Investment.


Amico il 65% del capitale mondiale investito in borsa è di proprietà di fondi. Chi detiene Apple o Intesa Sanpaolo o UniCredit a sto punto possiamo chiederci


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Amico il 65% del capitale mondiale investito in borsa è di proprietà di fondi. Chi detiene Apple o Intesa Sanpaolo o UniCredit a sto punto possiamo chiederci


stiamo parlando di cose diverse eh. I soldi depositati in banche sono rilevabili, quelli nei paradisi fiscali no.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma come fanno a essere dovute al caso queste esplosioni?
> Non sarà invece che Tomori, Kalulu, Maignan, Tonali, Leao sono davvero forti? Alcuni hanno fatto un percorso più lento (leao e Tonali) altri semplicemente ci hanno impiegato meno maturando quasi subito (Tomori e Kalulu), altri erano già forti (Maignan).
> No perché qui si grida spesso al Lanciano perché tutti ci sottovalutavano. Ma allora o siamo forti o siamo dei miracolati. Non ci sono vie di mezzo.


Non c'é dubbio che il Milan sia forte e che con qualche rinforzo si possa ambire sempre più lontano, pero' é innegabile che abbiamo bruciato i tempi in modo incredibile. Per stessa ammissione dei protagonisti ad inizio (e Scaroni pure alla fine) campionato. Tranne Paolo ed i giocatori che dicono di averci sempre creduto, ed alcuni fratelli qui. 

A memoria non ricordo squadre che abbiano bruciato i tempi cosi in fretta partendo dove siamo partiti noi e con le stesse disponibilità, i tempi naturali non sono stati minimamente rispettati. Questo é coinciso con una nostra rapida ascesa, colpi magistrali di mercato, programmazione e coerenza ed anche un calo delle avversarie bisogna ammettere.

Per questo si gode, pero' bisogna essere onesti. La dirigenza (esclusa quella sportiva) non lottava per vincere, ma per piazzarsi. Idem l'anno scorso. Che Leao sarebbe diventato questo invece pochi dubbi, si sapeva da prima che arrivasse che le potenzialità le avesse, e sono bastate 2 partite per rendermi conto che quest'anno sarebbe arrivata la consacrazione. E l'anno prossimo con i nostri ragazzi ci toglieremo ancora più soddisfazioni dal punto di vista dei singoli


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stiamo parlando di cose diverse eh. I soldi depositati in banche sono rilevabili, quelli nei paradisi fiscali no.


si ma sempre soldi veri sono, che poi siano soldi del piccolo risparmiatore pensionato o i soldi che velentino rossi non dichiarava al fisco poco conta, mente Li pagava con i "paghero" dando come garanzia fantomatiche miniere e il milan stesso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non c'é dubbio che il Milan sia forte e che con qualche rinforzo si possa ambire sempre più lontano, pero' é innegabile che abbiamo bruciato i tempi in modo incredibile. Per stessa ammissione dei protagonisti ad inizio (e Scaroni pure alla fine) campionato. Tranne Paolo ed i giocatori che dicono di averci sempre creduto, ed alcuni fratelli qui.
> 
> A memoria non ricordo squadre che abbiano bruciato i tempi cosi in fretta partendo dove siamo partiti noi e con le stesse disponibilità, i tempi naturali non sono stati minimamente rispettati. Questo é coinciso con una nostra rapida ascesa, colpi magistrali di mercato, programmazione e coerenza ed anche un calo delle avversarie bisogna ammettere.
> 
> Per questo si gode, pero' bisogna essere onesti. La dirigenza (esclusa quella sportiva) non lottava per vincere, ma per piazzarsi. Idem l'anno scorso. Che Leao sarebbe diventato questo invece pochi dubbi, si sapeva da prima che arrivasse che le potenzialità le avesse, e sono bastate 2 partite per rendermi conto che quest'anno sarebbe arrivata la consacrazione. E l'anno prossimo con i nostri ragazzi ci toglieremo ancora più soddisfazioni dal punto di vista dei singoli


forse solo la primissima juve di conte, dopo la B, e i primi mercati scellerati di cobogli-cigli e marotta poi, è paragonabile


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma sempre soldi veri sono, che poi siano soldi del piccolo risparmiatore pensionato o i soldi che velentino rossi non dichiarava al fisco poco conta, mente Li pagava con i "paghero" dando come garanzia fantomatiche miniere e il milan stesso


Era tutto programmato con il cinefake. Comunque inutile parlarne ancora, non sapremo mai chi c'è dietro tutto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Era tutto programmato con il cinefake. Comunque inutile parlarne ancora, non sapremo mai chi c'è dietro tutto.


forse non si sapra mai se il cinefake era un prestanome o un truffatore che avra raggirato dei poveri cristi in cina, oppure entrambe le cose


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> forse solo la primissima juve di conte, dopo la B, e i primi mercati scellerati di cobogli-cigli e marotta poi, è paragonabile


Ma neanche sai. Ci pensavo mentre scrivevo, ma loro in rosa avevano Pirlo che era un campione ed ancora uno dei migliori al mondo (grazie Allegri!!), avevano Bonucci-Chiellini che tutto si poteva dire tranne che erano inadatti a giocare a grandi livelli, Barzagli campione del mondo, Buffon che per quanto puo' non piacere si tratta di uno dei migliori 3 di sempre, Vidal che solo chi non seguiva la bundes poteva non conoscere. Poi hanno indovinato scommesse come Pogba e Marchisio che gli hanno dato un gran bella mano li in mezzo.

Marotta deve ancora ringraziare Conte che gli ha tolti dal fango più totale, perché erano arrivati al terzo anno di fila in cui facevano un all-in (e per sua stessa ammissione era un "o la va o la spacca"), e a differenza nostra hanno avuto molta più disponibilità economica.


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A nessuno è venuto l'ottimistico presentimento che i Singer, una volta conosciuto il progetto di Redbird, non abbiano voluto mollare la baracca perchè è talmente ambizioso e ci porterà talmente in alto che mantenerne il parziale controllo farà fare loro big-big money? Tutti rassegnati alla figura dei freddi finanziatori che vedono la riscossione di interessi come mission in questo affare


Bella questa filastrocca,te ne do atto


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Maggio 2022)

CardinaLI e la sua piccionaia.Siamo tornati ai tempi del mandarino.
Sapete perchè Elliott è nel Cda?
Perchè ha dato i soldi a CardinaLI per comprare il Milan


----------



## darden (31 Maggio 2022)

Ma non è stato mica cambiato il board, l'articolo dice che quei tre continueranno ad esserci ma mica confermano tutti gli attuali.. se sono 10 con il 30% è normale ne mantenga 3 Elliot


----------



## Lo Gnu (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non c'é dubbio che il Milan sia forte e che con qualche rinforzo si possa ambire sempre più lontano, pero' é innegabile che abbiamo bruciato i tempi in modo incredibile. Per stessa ammissione dei protagonisti ad inizio (e Scaroni pure alla fine) campionato. Tranne Paolo ed i giocatori che dicono di averci sempre creduto, ed alcuni fratelli qui.
> 
> A memoria non ricordo squadre che abbiano bruciato i tempi cosi in fretta partendo dove siamo partiti noi e con le stesse disponibilità, i tempi naturali non sono stati minimamente rispettati. Questo é coinciso con una nostra rapida ascesa, colpi magistrali di mercato, programmazione e coerenza ed anche un calo delle avversarie bisogna ammettere.
> 
> Per questo si gode, pero' bisogna essere onesti. La dirigenza (esclusa quella sportiva) non lottava per vincere, ma per piazzarsi. Idem l'anno scorso. Che Leao sarebbe diventato questo invece pochi dubbi, si sapeva da prima che arrivasse che le potenzialità le avesse, e sono bastate 2 partite per rendermi conto che quest'anno sarebbe arrivata la consacrazione. E l'anno prossimo con i nostri ragazzi ci toglieremo ancora più soddisfazioni dal punto di vista dei singoli


Sono d'accordo su tutto. Ma proprio per tutto quello che hai scritto non si può parlare di scudetto vinto per caso secondo me. Proprio perché c'è tantissimo lavoro dietro. 
Poi sicuramente non partivamo tra i favoriti sulla carta visto che tra gli addetti ai lavori, anche l'ultimo degli scemi ci metteva in quinta posizione. 
Ovvio è che per ripeterci sarà dura, perché i primi a rinforzarci dobbiamo essere proprio noi.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma non è stato mica cambiato il board, l'articolo dice che quei tre continueranno ad esserci ma mica confermano tutti gli attuali.. se sono 10 con il 30% è normale ne mantenga 3 Elliot


Tra l'altro neanche c'é l'ufficialità e si parla di board? Non capisco come funziona, ma non bisognerebbe attendere il closing per cominciare a parlare di board?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.
> 
> Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare


*
Insieme a Blue Skye, le restanti quote di Project Redblack sono divise tra due società veicolo con sede nello stato USA del Delaware riconducibili a Elliott e che ricordano i nomi di due grandi calciatori della storia rossonera, Weah e Savicevic: King George (che detiene il 67%) e Genio (con il 28,73%).*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Insieme a Blue Skye, le restanti quote di Project Redblack sono divise tra due società veicolo con sede nello stato USA del Delaware riconducibili a Elliott e che ricordano i nomi di due grandi calciatori della storia rossonera, Weah e Savicevic: King George (che detiene il 67%) e Genio (con il 28,73%).*



Ahahahaahahahah
@__king george__ , un utente del forum lo abbiamo sul serio in società.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma neanche sai. Ci pensavo mentre scrivevo, ma loro in rosa avevano Pirlo che era un campione ed ancora uno dei migliori al mondo (grazie Allegri!!), avevano Bonucci-Chiellini che tutto si poteva dire tranne che erano inadatti a giocare a grandi livelli, Barzagli campione del mondo, Buffon che per quanto puo' non piacere si tratta di uno dei migliori 3 di sempre, Vidal che solo chi non seguiva la bundes poteva non conoscere. Poi hanno indovinato scommesse come Pogba e Marchisio che gli hanno dato un gran bella mano li in mezzo.
> 
> Marotta deve ancora ringraziare Conte che gli ha tolti dal fango più totale, perché erano arrivati al terzo anno di fila in cui facevano un all-in (e per sua stessa ammissione era un "o la va o la spacca"), e a differenza nostra hanno avuto molta più disponibilità economica.


Vidal lo pagarono pochissimo, una decina di milioni, ma in Bundes si capiva già che fosse un giocatore straordinario per i tempi di inserimento. Infatti vi fu una diatriba piuttosto accesa con Rummenigge perché il Bayern non accettava che il giocatore fosse andato alla Juve e non avesse scelto loro.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Insieme a Blue Skye, le restanti quote di Project Redblack sono divise tra due società veicolo con sede nello stato USA del Delaware riconducibili a Elliott e che ricordano i nomi di due grandi calciatori della storia rossonera, Weah e Savicevic: King George (che detiene il 67%) e Genio (con il 28,73%).*


esattamente. Indovinate da dove opera in genere RedBird? proprio lì, nel Delaware.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto. Ma proprio per tutto quello che hai scritto non si può parlare di scudetto vinto per caso secondo me. Proprio perché c'è tantissimo lavoro dietro.
> Poi sicuramente non partivamo tra i favoriti sulla carta visto che tra gli addetti ai lavori, anche l'ultimo degli scemi ci metteva in quinta posizione.
> Ovvio è che per ripeterci sarà dura, perché i primi a rinforzarci dobbiamo essere proprio noi.


No, per caso sicuramente no. La dirigenza sportiva sapeva cosa stava facendo, purtroppo tra gli addetti ai lavori ed ahimé anche tra di noi c'é una concezione del calcio datata ed obsoleta. Si guardano i nomi e non come la squadra é stata concepita.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vidal lo pagarono pochissimo, una decina di milioni, ma in Bundes si capiva già che fosse un giocatore straordinario per i tempi di inserimento. Infatti vi fu una diatriba piuttosto accesa con Rummenigge perché il Bayern non accettava che il giocatore fosse andato alla Juve e non avesse scelto loro.


Lichtsteiner che all'epoca era il miglior esterno destro del campionato da anni.

Insomma, non era forte quanto quel Milan a livello di nomi, ma sicuramente erano la seconda rosa del campionato.


----------



## Mika (31 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> CardinaLI e la sua piccionaia.Siamo tornati ai tempi del mandarino.
> Sapete perchè Elliott è nel Cda?
> Perchè ha dato i soldi a CardinaLI per comprare il Milan


No, perché ha ancora il 30% del Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner che all'epoca era il miglior esterno destro del campionato da anni.
> 
> Insomma, non era forte quanto quel Milan a livello di nomi, ma sicuramente erano la seconda rosa del campionato.


Poi il Milan ha abdicato vendendo Ibra e Thiago al PSG, consegnando scudetti a ripetizione alla Juve. Un disarmo, una resa in piena regola, con estati vissute senza fare calciomercato con Fester che alternava giornate in spiaggia a Forte dei marmi a tour enogastronomici in giro per l'Europa. 
Vedremo ora questi americani cosa avranno in mente di fare e speriamo bene.


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stiamo parlando di cose diverse eh. I soldi depositati in banche sono rilevabili, quelli nei paradisi fiscali no.


Scusa ma cosa c'entrano i soldi depositati?
I depositanti son mica i proprietari. Essendo aziende quotate sono gli azionisti i proprietari e, guarda caso, i maggiori azionisti delle banche sono...fondi di investimento e fondazioni


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Maggio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Scusa ma cosa c'entrano i soldi depositati?
> I depositanti son mica i proprietari. Essendo aziende quotate sono gli azionisti i proprietari e, guarda caso, i maggiori azionisti delle banche sono...fondi di investimento e fondazioni


ma lui non parlava di chi possedeva le banche.


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma lui non parlava di chi possedeva le banche.


E invece credo proprio intendesse quello.
Essendo il 65% del mercato azionario in mano a fondi, significa che i "proprietari" di aziende quotate, tra cui le banche son fondi.
Il che di per sé non è né un bene né un male. 
O meglio anche a me piacerebbe maggior trasparenza, ma non saremmo di certo un'eccezione


----------



## darden (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro neanche c'é l'ufficialità e si parla di board? Non capisco come funziona, ma non bisognerebbe attendere il closing per cominciare a parlare di board?



Dopo il closing ci sarà sicuramente un nuovo board, nel frattempo potrebbe esserci qualche movimento per gestire meglio il passaggio di quote ma non è scontato



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esattamente. Indovinate da dove opera in genere RedBird? proprio lì, nel Delaware.


Il Delaware è una specie di paradiso fiscale con tassazione praticamente nulla grazie a un sistema di recupero delle tasse, se avessi azienda di servizi finanziari in America al netto della sede di rappresentanza a NYC metterei sede principale in Delaware (o in Nevada che ha sistemi simili)


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi il Milan ha abdicato vendendo Ibra e Thiago al PSG, consegnando scudetti a ripetizione alla Juve. Un disarmo, una resa in piena regola, con estati vissute senza fare calciomercato con Fester che alternava giornate in spiaggia a Forte dei marmi a tour enogastronomici in giro per l'Europa.
> Vedremo ora questi americani cosa avranno in mente di fare e speriamo bene.


Io la penso diversamente, per me il Milan era in caduta libera prima di Ibra (e lo si capisce dal fatto che nessun giocatore capace di iniziare una nuova dinastia sia stato reclutato), i numeri parlano chiaro. La morte definitiva é stata prendere Ibra (uno dei tanti all-in Gallianeschi andati male), il terzo giocatore più pagato al mondo che ci ha poi costretto a cedere Thiago per disfarcene e cercare di rattoppare i conti, ma che non bastava. E' un discorso complicato e anche OT, felice di riparlarne quando vuoi in sede appropriata


----------



## Giofa (31 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esattamente. Indovinate da dove opera in genere RedBird? proprio lì, nel Delaware.


La Fiat ha spostato anni fa la sede in Olanda per questioni fiscali, così come tanti vip spostano la residenza a Montecarlo.
Di per sé non significa che ci sia per forza qualcosa di losco.
Poi per carità a me girano che noi paghiamo tutte le tasse e questi colossi fanno i furbi


----------



## Sam (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.
> 
> *Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io la penso diversamente, per me il Milan era in caduta libera prima di Ibra (e lo si capisce dal fatto che nessun giocatore capace di iniziare una nuova dinastia sia stato reclutato), i numeri parlano chiaro. La morte definitiva é stata prendere Ibra (uno dei tanti all-in Gallianeschi andati male), il terzo giocatore più pagato al mondo che ci ha poi costretto a cedere Thiago per disfarcene e cercare di rattoppare i conti, ma che non bastava. E' un discorso complicato e anche OT, felice di riparlarne quando vuoi in sede appropriata


concordo, è stato il canto del cigno, galliani ritorno a smiliardare come i vecchi tempi con i vari ibra,binho, cassano, boateng ecc, vincimmo uno scudo, ci godemmo il balletto a la michael jackosn di boateng e poi 10 e passa anni di sangue amaro


----------



## diavolo (31 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calcio e Finanza, nel nuovo CDA del Milan, per Elliott ci saranno Stefano Cocirio, Gordon Singer e Giorgio Furllani.
> 
> Sempre Calcio e Finanza: anche Cerchione e D’Avanzo puntano a restare


D'Avanzo si è dimesso un anno fa.


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> No, perché ha ancora il 30% del Milan.


CardinaLI ha chiesto un prestito ad Elliott per il 70% perchè non se lo può permettere


----------



## ibracadabra9 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> CardinaLI ha chiesto un prestito ad Elliott per il 70% perchè non se lo può permettere


ma chi te l'ha detto ahahahah


----------



## mil77 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> CardinaLI ha chiesto un prestito ad Elliott per il 70% perchè non se lo può permettere


Mi sa che hai capito poco...


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Maggio 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Bella questa filastrocca,te ne do atto


Ottimismo post scudetto Lo tengo da conto finché dura.


----------



## Marcex7 (31 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai capito poco...


Eh certo...
Investcorp che gestisce il doppio degli asset di Redbird "pare"non avesse i soldi per acquistarci.
Cardinale invece,ha trovato 1.3 mld di euro e in 15gg ha fatto il signing.
E io sulla fronte ho scritto"scavi di pompei"


----------



## davoreb (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È tutto merito della squadra, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma altrettanto certo, non era una squadra costruita per vincere.
> 
> ...


Magari però pensavano che rebic fosse ancora quello dell'anno prima, giocatore da una decina di goals.

Era presumibile che Diaz facesse un pochino meglio e magari non si pensava di non avere kjaer per 6 mesi.

Poi magari non si pensava che ci rubassero 4-5 punti ad essere generosi.

La squadra è stata costruita bene anzi benissimo in relazione al budget, la fortuna centra zero.

Della proprietà ormai a me frega il giusto, ad agosto giudicherò il mercato.

Il Liverpool se non sbaglio è di un fondo, non penso che gli dispiaccia


----------



## davoreb (31 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È tutto merito della squadra, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma altrettanto certo, non era una squadra costruita per vincere.
> 
> ...


Magari però pensavano che rebic fosse ancora quello dell'anno prima, giocatore da una decina di goals.

Era presumibile che Diaz facesse un pochino meglio e magari non si pensava di non avere kjaer per 6 mesi.

Poi magari non si pensava che ci rubassero 4-5 punti ad essere generosi.

La squadra è stata costruita bene anzi benissimo in relazione al budget, la fortuna centra zero.

Della proprietà ormai a me frega il giusto, ad agosto giudicherò il mercato.

Il Liverpool se non sbaglio è di un fondo, non penso che gli dispiaccia


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Eh certo...
> Investcorp che gestisce il doppio degli asset di Redbird "pare"non avesse i soldi per acquistarci.
> Cardinale invece,ha trovato 1.3 mld di euro e in 15gg ha fatto il signing.
> E io sulla fronte ho scritto"scavi di pompei"


Ripeto hai capito poco...


----------

